
How the Godfather of Cyberpunk would write software - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/how-the-godfather-of-cyberpunk-would-write-software-aaaa0f2155c7
======
eesmith
"1.The first half of the book receives far more editing than the last half."

I don't agree with that conclusion. I could write the entire plot on the first
day, then on each update I expand the details evenly.

Or I could write 1/3 of the story, then realize I need more in the beginning
to establish the full context, so that the beginning is fleshed out after the
middle.

In an extreme case, I might envision a great battle for the end, write that,
then start piling things on the front.

